# Do NOT Stand Over Your Lever - not EVER



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If you want to know what a bomb going off in your kitchen sounds like then simply pop your portafilter into your lever machine, making sure not to tighten it much at all, pull the lever down and wait for first drips then release the lever and *BANG* ?????

The consequences could have been very different and painful had Ian's chin been in the line of the lever arm. Thankfully it wasn't (I've drummed it into him and anyone who will listen to never, ever, ever stand over the lever) and nothing was broken, amazingly.

Please feel free to copy in anyone who has uses a lever machine @FaceandEdge @PPapa Etc ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> View attachment 30167


 Oh no..?.... How is the Thuya handle ☹..


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh no! Everyone ok I hope? Just a bit shook up?

I remember Conti Chris on the forum day warning us of lever injuries. Potentially very dangerous.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Oh no...... How is the Thuya handle ..


It leapt out of the way to safety in an instant


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Oh no! Everyone ok I hope? Just a bit shook up?
> 
> I remember Conti Chris on the forum day warning us of lever injuries. Potentially very dangerous.


I felt like my brain had been reset. Ian had PTSD


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I felt like my brain had been reset. Ian had PTSD


 From the little incident .. or your reaction ?


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Well that eliminates a lever machine for the ship.

1) Most crew never follow safety warnings.

2) I don't want the additional paperwork. Already have to do method statements and risk assessments.

3) I'd look ridiculous wearing all the appropriate PPE just to make an Espresso ?

Thankfully you only got a fright and no Injuries ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Stupid is as stupid does   

Next steps:

- stitch up a yellow warning towel saying "FASTEN PORTAFILTER AT ALL TIMES"
- an orange carpet mat with a thick line on it an the wording "MIND THE SPRING LEVER" and
- a red cupboard door sticker that reads "KEEP CALM AND CLEAN CUPBOARDS"

:exit:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Reminds me of the time I wrote this

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/blap25-spring-lever-machines

and this

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/blap14-the-aggrovoni


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

MildredM said:


> If you want to know what a bomb going off in your kitchen sounds like then simply pop your portafilter into your lever machine, making sure not to tighten it much at all, pull the lever down and wait for first drips then release the lever and *BANG* ?????
> 
> The consequences could have been very different and painful had Ian's chin been in the line of the lever arm. Thankfully it wasn't (I've drummed it into him and anyone who will listen to never, ever, ever stand over the lever) and nothing was broken, amazingly.
> 
> ...


 Wow, looks messy, glad all ok and nobody was hurt.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I did the same thing only last week. Two things I can confirm :

It goes with a right old bang

and

It makes a serious mess

In my case, when the pf hit the scales it sent a notneurtal cup to its untimely death.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

It's in the manual to be fair... in what has to be the best diagram I've ever come across.

I think those star-looking-things are supposed to be teeth. Would make some nice wall art above the machine.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

working dog said:


> I did the same thing only last week. Two things I can confirm :
> 
> It goes with a right old bang
> 
> ...


 I was trying to remember who'd had the same misfortune recently . . . The bang and the mess! YES!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mister_Tad said:


> It's in the manual to be fair... in what has to be the best diagram I've ever come across.
> 
> I think those star-looking-things are supposed to be teeth. Would make some nice wall art above the machine.


 Above, in front, behind and before use every time - perfect!!!


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Fortunately just mess.... I guess the recipe notes read 18g in 50g out, (but not in the cup) in about 1 second.

I'd say at a guess taste notes say under-extracted but over-everything. :good:


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Agentb said:


> Fortunately just mess.... I guess the recipe notes read 18g in 50g out, (but not in the cup) in about 1 second.
> 
> I'd say at a guess taste notes say under-extracted but over-everything. :good:


 Way under 1s . . . It was INSTANT ?

Don't even mention distribution......


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Way under 1s . . . It was INSTANT ?
> 
> Don't even mention distribution......


 That could be spun for marketing purposes.

"Londinium: for INSTANT and TOTAL extraction, with perfectly even distribution (all over your kitchen)"


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I was trying to remember who'd had the same misfortune recently . . . The bang and the mess! YES!!


Didn't one member do this a while back and ended up with teeth marks on the lever handle. It's on here somewhere.

Scary stuff. Glad you're okay.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is only a problem when folk don't use the machine properly, although when it does happen it is a bit of a shocker


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

richwade80 said:


> Didn't one member do this a while back and ended up with teeth marks on the lever handle. It's on here somewhere.
> 
> Scary stuff. Glad you're okay.


Oh aye it was me last December and I still have a scar inside the lip. Nothing visible though and all teeth are intact.

I had a bit of PTSD (I know, I know, it's not a right term!) and did contemplate about selling it for a pump machine. So happy I stuck with it!


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

So glad all of you are ok.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

God, for the longest time I thought this thread was titled "Do not stand on your lever ever" and was really wondering what you guys get up to with lever machines. Took until that pictorial of the lever hitting the bloke/blokette with stars for teeth for me to realise it said "over", not "on".

I need a coffee


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucky escape from something nasty


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Glad no one was hurt. on the plus side don't think Ian will ever stand over the lever again☺


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

With my Pav I do this thing where I ½ lock the pf while beginning the pre-infusion, and tightening as I fully raise the lever. It's like ballet, and apparently decreases the chance of the puck splurging (I know, that's not a proper term either). A couple of times I've got it wrong. Just as messy, but less likely to cause injuries... well, chinjuries anyway. There, I've invented a new word.

I'm glad you're ok, and that Ppapa is healing.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

bluebeardmcf said:


> With my Pav I do this thing where I ½ lock the pf while beginning the pre-infusion, and tightening as I fully raise the lever. It's like ballet, and apparently decreases the chance of the puck splurging (I know, that's not a proper term either). A couple of times I've got it wrong. Just as messy, but less likely to cause injuries... well, chinjuries anyway. There, I've invented a new word.
> 
> I'm glad you're ok, and that Ppapa is healing.


 What about your little springer , had any accident with that ??? ?


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> What about your little springer , had any accident with that ??? ?


 No, not... yet!

TBH I've only used the Microcimbali a couple of dozen pleasant and uneventful times, because as @jimbojohn55 told me before I bought it (& demonstrated to me at the end of the lever day) there is still a problem of little bits of metal coming out when the boiler is emptied at the end of a session. I don't know yet whether that's coming from the boiler or from the sacrificial anode -so it is waiting for me to either source food-safe high temperature aluminium paint, or to anodise it, which is the current favourite. I've never attempted such a process and it holds a strange fascination for me ... when I do whatever I do I'll post some photos.


----------

